# Odin moves up to Masters!



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

We achieved our Advanced Agility dog of Canada title this weekend and were able to move up to masters on Sunday. Even though the runs weren't perfect I was super happy with them cause they felt connected. Super happy cause now that I am in Masters I really couldn't care less about the Q's I just want to run fast, try some cool handling stuff and leave it all out there  ( we are still in advanced jumpers though, probably going to be there a while haha)

Odin's First Masters runs - YouTube

Thanks for watching


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whoohoo!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## LUV4MAJOR (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I'm really late but wow, great runs! Especially the last one! Congrats!


----------

